# Ports and 7.1 Moved and Archived



## sporkit (Mar 2, 2011)

This is the second ports installation I've had fail.  I'm still running 7.1 and it appears as if installing from the ports collection is calling remote directories that have been moved for archiving purposes.

I installed a previous port by locating the package manually and copying to the distfiles directory.  This machine is simply a testing server if I want to continue installing form the ports collection, what should I do?  I'd prefer to avoid the hassle of totally upgrading my system.


```
root@sporkit.com-> make install clean
SquirrelMail is installed into /usr/local/www/squirrelmail
To use the old location /usr/local/squirrelmail define
WITHOUT_WWWDIR when patching or installing

Use WITH_LDAP to ensure PHP LDAP support is installed
Use WITH_DATABASE to ensure PEAR framework for database support is installed
   (note that this does not install the database specific PEAR support, e.g. MySQL)

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> squirrelmail-1.4.16.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/squirrelmail.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/.
fetch: http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.16.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/.
fetch: http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.16.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/.
fetch: http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.16.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/.
fetch: http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.16.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/.
fetch: http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.16.tar.bz2: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch from http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/.
fetch: http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.16.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/.
fetch: http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.16.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/squirrelmail/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/squirrelmail/squirrelmail-1.4.16.tar.bz2: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/squirrelmail and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

Your ports tree is old. Update the ports tree and read /usr/ports/UPDATING before starting any installation.

Do note that there is only one ports tree, all versions (7.x, 8.x, 9.x, etc) use it. Also note that the ports tree is a completely seperate entity to the base OS. The version of the base has no relation to the ports tree.

You should invest some time in updating your 7.1, it's been EoL for some time now. Updating to 7.4 should be a walk in the park.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2011)

(You may find Squirrelmail in that park too)


----------



## miwi@ (Mar 3, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> (You may find Squirrelmail in that park too)



lolz!


----------



## sporkit (Mar 30, 2011)

The information contained in /usr/ports/UPDATING solved my issue.

Thanks!


----------

